# Laminate Flooring On Garage Wall



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Dad came up with this awesome idea and we went for it! I was originally going to use shiplap and or pallet boards, but this worked really well and fits together perfectly. About halfway done and should finish it up today.

Love how it looks and how affordable it was to do. Great way to spruce up the garage!

Thanks for watching!

-Devon


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Back in the 80's we called it wood paneling ... didn't realize it was spruce ... 

.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

DONE! New video coming soon.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks awesome


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Finished wall update video.


----------

